
Scientists develop biological computer to encrypt and decipher images - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120207202803.htm
======
akg
Interesting. There seems to be growing interest in utilizing biological
components for creating synthetic systems. MIT has a registry for exactly this
purpose: <http://partsregistry.org/Main_Page>

